# Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft​*
Obwohl der AVK, http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/cms/iwebs/default.aspx (NICHT der LFV-BW !!!! trotz anderslautender Behauptungen vom Verband), versucht, hier den Lachs wieder in der Alb anzusiedeln, geht die Diskussion um das Wasserkraftwerk, das die Lachse dann wieder häckselt, jetzt richtig los:
http://www.baden-tv.com/mediathek/video/tote-fische-sorgen-fuer-dicke-luft/

Auch hier ist wieder der Anglerverein Karlsruhe aktiv, der schon früh gemerkt hat, dass auf den Landesfischereiverband in Baden-Württemberg eh kein Verlass ist und managt das lieber selber.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313


Interessantes Video vomn BadenTV, anschauenswert!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Michel_0815 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

Interessanter Beitrag. Schön zu sehen, dass der Verein sich dort so einsetzt.
Ich finde Strom für 40 Haushalte ist ohnehin nicht besonders viel, braucht man das Kraftwerk da überhaupt #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

Wenn man sich als "grüne" Gemeinde präsentieren will, und sonst nix vorzuweisen hat, kann das schon was sein, Strom für 40 Haushalte.......

Cool fand ich die Aussage von dem Meyer, als er meinte, wenn jemand das braucht um es Schülern zu zeigen (Argument Betreiber) , können sie ja für die Zeit das Teil laufen lassen, wo die Schüler da sind - und dann wieder abschalten....


----------



## UMueller (29. November 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden. Das Kraftwerk erzeugt Strom für gerade mal 40 Haushalte und besitzt zudem keine fischschonende Turbine. Wenn die Stillegung rechtlich nicht möglich sein sollte müsste die erste Maßnahme trotzdem sein das zumindest während der Abwanderung der Smolts(Junglachse) die Turbinen abgestellt werden.Das ist dann das mindeste was geschehen muss !!! Desweiteren die Einstellung der Einspeisevergütung für Wasserkraft(meine Meinung). Sollte es sich dann immer noch lohnen mit kleiner Wasserkraft Strom zu erzeugen, zwingende Umrüstung auf nachweislich fischfreundliche Turbinen vorschreiben. Dann erledigen sich die Probleme mit der kleinen Wasserkraft, weil es sich einfach nicht mehr rechnet.War es aber nicht mal Konsens das wieder Lachse in unseren Flüssen leben sollen? Das der neben sauberem Wasser auch Laichplätze und offene Wanderwege braucht sollte doch bekannt gewesen sein. Und ist seit der damaligen Verkündung "Lachs 2000" seitens des Staates was geschehen? Eine zeitlang sah es ja ganz gut aus. Lachsprogramme wurden gestartet. Meistens ehrenamtlich. Aber egal. Die Motivation zählt. Mit der Verkündung und Umsetzung der WRRL wurde begonnen. Aber genau heute gefährdet man mit der Förderung der Wasserkraft, der Biogasanlagen und Mastställen die Ziele die mit der WRRL erreicht werden sollen. Unter anderem die Wanderung der Smolts, die auch stromab heil durchkommen müssen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. November 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

Lt. Wasserrahmenrichtlinie darf ein Gewässer garnicht mehr verschlechtert werden, ergo dürfte auch keine neue WKA gebaut werden.
Und die Turbine dürfte dann fast garnicht mehr laufen, denn die  Wanderfische sind fast das ganze Jahr beim Auf- und Abstieg aktiv.

Aber wie so oft, es finden sich immer Mittel und Wege...


----------



## Laichzeit (29. November 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

http://www.wfbw.de/unsere-arbeit/programmgewaesser/alb/?F=zenia/

Hier gibt es noch weitere Infos zum Lachsprojekt in der Alb.
Auf der Karte der Querverbauungen ist der gelbe Strich westlich von Karlsruhe die besagte Anlage, also im Unterlauf der Alb.
Dadurch müssen alle Wanderfische, die aufgrund der besseren Gewässerverhältnisse weiter flussauf aufwachsen, durch diesen Hächsler abwandern.
Flussab dieser Anlage folgt noch eine gut passierbare Staustufe in der Albmündung, und das war es mit Wasserkraft und Querverbauungen bis zu den Sperrwerken im Rheindelta der Niederlande. Der Rhein fließt frei ab der Staustufe Iffezheim, die nördlicher liegt.
Für 40 Haushalte Strom ist das einzelne Kraftwerk also eine ziemlich große Hürde, mit wahrscheinlich enormen Auswirkungen für sehr wenig Nutzen. Mir läge da der komplette Abriss näher, als die Anlage umzurüsten.


----------



## UMueller (29. November 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

@ asphaltmonster
@ Laichzeit
Natürlich muss so ein Kraftwerk weg und viele weitere auch. Hatte mich doch klar ausgedrückt. Aber rechtlich ist das so einfach nicht. Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben was man sofort tun könnte. Aber vielleicht erkennt die grüne Gemeinde das Problem ja und macht mal was wirklich grünes.Stilllegung des Kraftwerks zum Beispiel.


----------



## AlexX!! (29. November 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

was m.E. immer zu kurz kommt, ist die Tatsache, das es bei der Lachs Wiederansiedelung nicht nur um Liebhaberei oder der Freude am Angeln geht. Nein es geht auch um die Zurückgewinnung von Nahrungsquellen.
noch vor 100 Jahren sind so viele Lachse den Rhein hinauf geschwommen, das die Anreiner sie den Schweinen zu fressen gaben, Lachs gab es einst im Überfluss. 

Das stelle sich heute jemand vor...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

Mir würde schon genügen, wenn man mal wieder Lachs angeln dürfte, wenn man schon die viele Kohle und Zeit investiert wie hier der AVK...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

Der AVK macht weiter in seinem Kampf gegen das lachshäckselnde Wasserkraftwerk an der Alb.

Den neusten Stand berichten die Badische Neueste Nachrichten:
http://bnn.de/nachrichten/mit-dem-menschenauge-sieht-man-fische-besser

Kleinere Umbauen würde man evtl. noch machen, auch evtl. das Kraftwerk während der Hauptwanderzeit der Lachse 1 - 2 Monate abschalten - das wäre es dann aber für das "Vorzeigekraftwerk", mehr würde sich nicht rechnen........

Dass der Anglerverein Karlsruhe e.V. hier wieder vorbildlich agiert, während der Landesfischereiverband mit seinem Präsidenten von Eyb geschlagen ist, der im Koalitionsvertrag mit den Grünen die Förderung der Wasserkraft unterzeichnet hat bwz. in der Regierung mit trägt, könnte auch einer der Gründe für die Kündigung der Karlsruher beim Landesverband sein..

Zu was nen Landesverband bezahlen, wenn man eh die Arbeit dann alleine machen muss?


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

das wär doch mal eine anständige Analyse um den Begriff " Gründe Wasserkraft" besser zu definieren.
Man sollte doch mal berechnen, was für ein Verlust von Fisch in €/Kg von Wasserkraftwerken bereits entstanden ist. Bzw. jetzt verzichtet werden muss.
Zugrunde legen muss man die Produktivität der Gewässer bevor es Wasserkraft gab im vergleich zum jetzigen Zustand. Andere Faktoren sind natürlich rauszurechnen. Reinzurechnen ist auch der Verlust der Artenvielfalt und betroffene anderen Wasserlebewesen.
Frage: Ist der Wert an Fischen usw., der dadurch verloren ging / geht aufzuwiegen mit dem Ertrag des Stomes? 

Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass da eine kostbare Nahrunsquelle total verkannt wird. 
Wenn man liest, wieviele Lachse früher im Rhein und Einzugsgebiet  gefangen wurden, frag ich mich schon, ob der den Wert an Strom nicht  aufwiegt. 

Und da die Meere fast leer gefischt sind, fällt da den Wander- und Süßwasserfischen nicht weit aus mehr Bedeutung zu?

Natürlich wird es schwierig sein, "Nicht- Nutzfische" einen Werte aufzurechnen, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, das diese in der Nahrungskette enorm wichtig, und ebenso zu werten sind, wie Speisefische. Das trifft auch für Fliegenlarfen und andere Wasserbewohner zu, deren Masse nicht unerheblich sein dürfte.

Ob da viele Wasserkraftwerke übrig blieben?
Ausserdem kann man Wasserkraft auch unschädlich oder fast Unschädlich betreiben. 

Und wenn man sieht, dass der Strom an der Strombörse für wenige Cent zu haben ist und wieviel wir dafür bezahlen müssen, frag man sich sowieso, ob sich da nur wenige bereichern und ob Überproduktion herrscht? 

mfg
NM


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tote Fische sorgen für dicke Luft*

Da hat die Bundesregierung und in Folge dazu das Land BW eine wunderbare Formulierung in das Wasserhaushaltsgesetz eingebaut um die WKA zu schützen.
Laut Wasserhaushaltsgesetz genügt es bei Fischen, die Population zu schützen ( also dass einge überleben). Damit sind WKA nach diesen Gesetzen rechtens, auch wenn sie millionenfach Fische totschlagen.  
Spannend ist natürlich dass der Tierschutz Verfassungsrang hat und nicht mit einem niedriger einzustufenden Gesetz nicht aufgehoben werden kann. Trotzdem wird in BW jeder Landrat erklären, er sieht da kein Problem bei den WKA.
Allerdings hat der Grüne Umweltminister vor wenigen Wochen die WKA in Frage gestellt. Gegen seine Partei und Koalition  mit der CDU die im  Koalitionsvertrag den Ausbau der Wasserkraft festgelegt haben.
Eigentlich müsste da ein Trommelfeuer an Pressemitteilungen und Erklärungen des Verbandes an die Presse kommen, um den Wahnsinn der kleinen WKA  in aller Bewusstsein zu bringen.


----------

